# Sher-Wood KEM Aqua plus



## S.Indiana (Feb 8, 2010)

has anyone used the sher-wood kem aqua plus from S.W. yet?? It's the new water reducible pigmented laquer. Just picked up a free 5 of it and wondered if there was any learning curve to it.


----------



## PaintinNC (Dec 20, 2009)

Did the store demo you the kem aqua sealer to go under it? That would make a huge difference in performance because I do not believe it is a self sealing product.


----------



## S.Indiana (Feb 8, 2010)

It says to seal with the Aqua Plus Surfacer, have you ever used this before?


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

The KA Plus can be used as a self sealing product, but using the sealer first will give you superior results. What type of project are you going to use it on? What type of wood.


----------



## S.Indiana (Feb 8, 2010)

Im trying it out on some sample cabinet doors, previously finished doors. I'm making some samples of distressed/glazed doors for future customers....So you're saying it's ok on bare wood, but sealer is recommended?


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

If they are previously finished, you will be fine. You can use the water reducible wiping stain as a glaze. Do you clear coat over your glaze. If you do, there is a clear coat option of KA plus that works really well. Good luck!


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

I have used it once. It was on some already finished plantation shutters. They already had laquer on them, so I used it right over the previous coat. It did fine for me. Sanded like lacquer, dried like lacquer, and melted like lacquer. I was extremely skeptical of the water clean up. My rep specifically said to use HOT water. Not sure why. I had no problems with it and used it no differently than any other lacquer . I do prefer Gemini Ultra.


----------



## S.Indiana (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anyone used this on top of a latex finish or oil based primer? I'd love to incorporate this into my cabinet repaints.


----------



## thefauxguy (Mar 2, 2010)

*Forget oil-based primer*

We've been doing a lot of cabinet refinishing and on a lot of the jobs never touch any oil based products. There are some water-based primer/paint combo solutions, gel stains, and clear coats that beat the socks off the oil.

thefauxguy
http://www.fauxagoodtime.com


----------



## PaintinNC (Dec 20, 2009)

If I am not mistaken to be KCMA approved it has to have the sealer underneath it....I cannot speak about "repaint "situations.


----------

